# Will bees join another hive



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

If you move a hive during the day the returning forgers will fly to another hive and be excepted because they will not be viewed as robbers because of the nectar and pollen they are bringing in. Honeybees will except drifting form one hive to another. I guess if a hive absconded because a storm destroyed their hive they could usurp a weaker hive, but I have never heard of that, but that doesn’t mean it hasn’t happened.
Now that you have a robber screen on keep an eye on the hive population and see if it drops off. If it dose it could just be a weak hive getting robbed out.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Many things could be happening. Yes, bees will take up with another hive. If the bees in the tree ran out of stores and absconded, they may well take up with another hive. A neighboring beek may have moved all his hives during the day and his returning foragers may have found a place to go. Robbing is still a possibility. A few days will likely yield more info.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Iwill keep a eye on the population*

Howdy

I tried to feed them yesterday and boy did bees come from out of the wood works but the feeder in inside the hive with two supers on top. Bees were all over my weak hive but due to the robber screen they could not get out and had to spend the nite but they all went inside the hive but i will keep a close eye on my weak colony and see what is happeing i did notice the queen has gotten longer and i did see a couple of eggs that has been laid so i am hoping she will be able to build them up some what i am going to start feeding my weak hive in the evening when all of the bees has gond in for the nite but i know what ever hive is coming after my weak hive will be back that morning. I have fed several of my other hives and they do not bother them but why doi they insist on coming for this hive i do not know but thank you both for the information and i will keep you informed on what is happening.

Tom


----------

